# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an interview with Larry Kirchner



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 147 features all the latest plus an exclusive with Larry Kirchner of The Darkness in St Louis. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow www.bigscarynews.com


----------

